# Shoot two eyes open or just one eye open?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot with both eyes open when I shoot targets with my petsonal protection devices, I also shoot sporting clays with another form of defensive device. I shoot with both eyes open with slingshots also. I guess I should have gotten some opinions before I created a bad habbit. I would appreciate your input. A friend of mine who golfs told me he took golf lessons before he started golfing. I said good for you, the more golfers there are leaves more places on the water for me to fish. He used to be my friend. (Just kidding, life is too shirt to be serious all the time)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Both eyes open, here. I used to do one eye and my shooting improved a ton once I got used to opening the other one


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

It works just as well either way for me.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

One eye let's me focus solely on my target and nothing else


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

With anything that I aim and shoot (pistols, rifles, bows, or slingshots), I'm a one-eye shooter. Honestly, I've never tried to keep both eyes open.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

One eye for me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Both eyes open. There is a poll and a huge thread about it already.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12031-do-you-shoot-with-both-eyes-opened-or-one-closed/?hl=%2Bshoot+%2Bboth+%2Beyes+%2Bopen


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

When holding gangster I shoot one eye open. When holding up right I shoot with both open. When both eyes are open I shoot more instictively. Shooting with only one eye helps focus more on the target and aiming.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Aiming- One closed

Instinctive(75% of the time)- Both open


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your input, I will stick to both eyes open. I shoot everything else with two eyes open because of a better periphial vison.


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Both eyes. I am a clay target shooter, spearfisherman, shotgun hunter, bowhunter. I shoot everything with both eyes from the day I remember myself. I even use bothe eyes with my airguns through the scope.

It's easier for me with the slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate your help


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I appreciate your help


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Both open.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Both open if shooting instinctive, left closed if aiming down the bands


----------

